

PayPal on Android lets you bump phones to send money - coderdude
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/paypal_on_android_lets_you_bump_phones_to_send_money.php

======
mahmud
Wow, it took them a decade and billions of dollars in revenues to realize
their original, petty goal.

I hope I don't become a famous billionaire astronaut Fields medalist, before I
realize my vanity goal of getting a six-pack. That would suck.

~~~
kirubakaran
Yeah, _that_ would suck.

------
jambo
Congratulations Bump, for helping Max Levchin's original vision for PayPal, as
described in Founders at Work, come to fruition.

------
miah_
Congratulations. Now quit screwing your customers and I might decide to give
that company money again.

~~~
mahmud
You haven't cried until Amazon owed you money :-|

I have never felt so helpless in my life. Had about 4k with them, and their
excuse for not giving me my money was "you're selling way too many books too
fast". To get my money, I had to take a mugshot, holding up tens of USPS
receipts with a pile of books behind me (as if it wasn't enough I was selling
my most precious collections, if not _friends_.)

~~~
sliverstorm
That doesn't sound so bad really. A photo is just a photo, they made 'proof'
pretty painless and it's easy to see why they would do a double take if a non-
company nobody is selling $4,000 in books.

~~~
mahmud
10 weeks went between photo and payment.

------
thinkcomp
For the record, so does FaceCash (<http://www.facecash.com>) on Android, and
we don't charge fees for person-to-person transfers!

~~~
someone_here
It would be sweet if this service (or any service, for that matter) was more
widespread. A bit of a chicken and the egg problem here, though.

~~~
thinkcomp
It's great to hear you say so. We're working hard to get more merchants (not
just ones in Palo Alto) signed up. The more people you tell about it, the
easier it is for us.

------
Qz
Can you bump a Droid with an iPhone yet?

~~~
thinkcomp
Yes, with our software you can. I'm guessing it works with PayPal too since
it's the same library.

~~~
derwiki
He was probably asking specifically for the Paypal app. Not that this isn't a
good thread to talk about your startup, but the question seemed pretty direct
and your response didn't answer it past "I'm guessing"

~~~
thinkcomp
...and your answer, which provides no additional information, begins with
"probably." I was trying to (and did) answer the question: it's the same
library, so the fact that it works with one application tells you something
about the rest.

------
Natsu
That headline is a bit ambiguous when Bump isn't capitalized.

For a moment, I thought that it was a bug where if you bumped the wrong button
on the phone accidentally, you could send money accidentally and wondered if
we had a new Antennagate type of problem.

------
butterfi
I'm sure this is a fine product, but as a consumer I would need a little
education on this product, because the very first thing that came to my mind
was "accident waiting to happen."

------
qq66
Why didn't they just roll their own Bump technology? Can't be that hard to do,
and now they're dependent on Bump.

~~~
Timothee
The Bump technology is probably more complicated than it looks, especially
when it comes to insuring that a transaction is unique, valid and can't be
intercepted (the way a Paypal transaction needs to be).

